# 20" semi-pneumatic tires



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 30, 2014)

Anybody know availability of 20"x1.75 and 16"x1.75 semi-pneumatik tires for a taylor chain drive trike or any used parts like a front fender, nice seat ball grips.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 1, 2015)

Gene,

There's one 20x1.75 NOS Top Flight tire on ebay right now - http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-New-Vin...803?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c85275e53 - although ebay sellers have been asking higher prices for these tires of late. Usually there are some 16x1.75 tires listed though I didn't see any right now. At least that is a more common size to find. I've been looking for a 10x1.25 tire for quite awhile without any success since it's not a very commonly used size.

Back in April this CABE member had a couple 16x1.75 Firestone tires listed. No one seems to have posted a purchase of them - http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?56680-Vintage-Tricycle-NOS-solid-tires-for-sale

Dave


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 1, 2015)

ridingtoy said:


> Gene,
> 
> There's one 20x1.75 NOS Top Flight tire on ebay right now - http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-New-Vin...803?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c85275e53 - although ebay sellers have been asking higher prices for these tires of late. Usually there are some 16x1.75 tires listed though I didn't see any right now. At least that is a more common size to find. I've been looking for a 10x1.25 tire for quite awhile without any success since it's not a very commonly used size.
> 
> ...



Thanks Dave,I bought the one on e-bay and sent a p.m. about the two 16s


----------



## Rambler (Feb 2, 2015)

Memory Lane Classics in Grand Rapids Ohio typically have those semi-pneumatic tires in stock.


----------



## 1973rx3 (Jan 10, 2016)

I have two 20" x 1.75, I will try to get you pictures tomorrow.  And we can work out a trade or or price if your still interested.  Oh and they are NOS Clippers


----------



## 1973rx3 (Jan 14, 2016)

There are the promised pictures sorry for the delay, been feeling under the weather.  If I don't hear from you I'll put them in the for sale section of the forum.  Thank you!


----------

